# Acute Collapse



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Monday evening my cat, Taylor, collapsed. I was getting him ready for dinner when his legs gave out. He went limp in my arms, breathed heavily, and lost consciousness (glassy eyed). I rushed to get emergency vet info and when I checked on him he was coming out of it. He meowed in severe pain once or twice and then slowly recovered. I had been through this before with another cat -- had rushed the cat to my vet and $600 lately was told that the cat was fine. So I did hold off taking him in. He ate a good dinner and the next day was calm and not very playful. Today when he didn't want to eat, I did take him to the vet. And again as with the other cat, I was told that nothing was wrong with him. I don't like this vet and don't have a lot of confidence in her, but she was the only one with an opening. She gave him fluids and a B12 shot and said that if he wasn't better by Monday, that she recommended seeing a cardiologist. She ran blood which was fine and did urine -- also fine. The heart sounded fine to her. But the cat this evening still has not eaten nor will he come out of hiding. There is obviously something wrong with him. I'm debating taking him to the emergency vet this evening or waiting until Monday. I don't like the vet. She treated a former cat for constipation for two days when a week later another vet discovered a large cancerous tumor in the cat's rectum which wasn't letting the stools pass. Should I take him to the emergency vet or believe that since the tests came out OK, that the cat may need time to come around. Should I hold off until tomorrow? I think that I will call the emergency vet when they open to see if they have a cardiologist on call.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh goodness...that sounds very scary and if it were my cat, I'd get to the emergency vet. Then, on Monday, I'd work on finding a new regular vet. One thing I've always appreciated about my vet is that she takes my intuition about my pets very seriously. If I tell her something is off with my cat or dogs, she never blows it off.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I called the vet again and they are still advising waiting until Monday. The emergency clinic does not have a cardiologist. I suppose that I will wait until tomorrow morning and if the cat isn't better -- call the emergency clinic again. They are only open when the other vets close.


----------



## MikeHere (Jan 12, 2013)

Sure hope he gets better soon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

This does sound very scary to have your cat collapse suddenly. Something does seem off and hope the vets on Monday are able to give you a diagnosis. Do give us a followup, as it may help someone else who has a similar experience with their cat. All the best to you and "Taylor".


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

If you don't mind my asking, what part of Western WA do you live? 

I've had to take my cat, G, to the e-vet a few times. First time I thought he ingested something he shouldn't have. The second time was for his tail amputation about a month ago. I live in Seattle, and took my cats to BluePearl Acces, and they are really great there...an entire team of experienced vets for sure. Of course, there are only 3 locations, but if you lived in Seattle or Tacoma, it might be worth a try? Or I could help you search...

All the best vibes for you and your kitty.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks TabbCatt,

The problem is -- I'm in Kitsap County for the Summer. My regular vet is located in Bothell and I made an appointment with her for Monday. But Tyler has not eaten all day and basically has been lying in a corner. I don't understand that if this were a misfiring on the brain -- like a seizure, he should have recovered by now. It's been 48 hours. He is alert, but doesn't want to be held, bothered, or to eat -- or drink. There is an emergency center in Poulsbo, but no cardiologist. The vet here called back and gave me the number of an 24 hour clinic in Kirkland, but I might as well drive back to Lynnwood and go to the 24 hour clinic there. It is a 2 hour drive for me one way. If there is something in Tacoma -- that would be a lot closer to where I am at the moment. I have decided to wait until tomorrow, but if he still refuses to eat, I'm probably going to head back to Lynnwood and go to the 24 hour trauma center there. I guess I can't understand why I'm waiting. Obviously, there is something wrong or he would get over it.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

The lack of eating is what concerns me and would have me at an emergency vet ASAP. A cat cannot go long without food before developing hepatic lipidosis, which is a deadly disease. I wouldn't risk it. It sounds like something is 100% wrong with your boy (and his behavior clearly shows he isn't feeling well at all), and your vet unfortunately just doesn't understand what it could be or didn't do the proper testing. Most emergency vets have very competent vets, I would read reviews and get him to the best one. Hoping for the best for your boy. 

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2011/12/13/feline-hepatic-lipidosis.aspx

I, unfortunately, feel your pain about incompetent vets too well. My past dog was misdiagnosed by an incompetent vet in my hometown. It was only months later that an emergency vet finally discovered he had spinal cancer. Ever since then, I've been so skeptical of vets and always get a second opinion for serious issues. I hope you can find what's wrong with Taylor and he makes a full recovery.


----------



## LTDEW (Jul 1, 2015)

The behavior and symptoms are somewhat reminiscent of my Maine ****, Bubba. He threw a clot (the vet later decided) on a Friday evening. Initial weakness followed by very unusual behavior...won't eat, hides all the time, stopped using litter box (mistook a box of clothes for a box). 

It didn't take us long to realize that Bubba was gone although his body lived. It doesn't sound like yours was so severe. And Bubba was 15...ancient for a MC.

Just wanted to mention this so the vet can consider possible neurological issues. I hope I am wrong...but it does happen and often isn't diagnosed until far too late.

Good luck. I will keep a good thought for you.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Valentine Heart,
Oh gosh, sorry for my late reply. So you're in kitsap county? Ok, I apologize, I've just checked and see that the Tacoma clinic (blue pearl vet) doesnt have a cardiologist as their services on site.  The one I've been to is in Lake City. Their other location is in Renton. 

I've also looked up one emergency clinic in Poulsbo. Here is their address:
320 NW Lindvig Way, Poulsbo, WA 98370 
and link:
Animal Emergency and Trauma Center Animal Hospital in Kitsap County on the Olympic Peninsula
They do offer Echocardiography as their service listing (which means ultrasound of the heart), but you may want to ask if they also provide services for vascular too, just in case. 

I really think Taylor needs to go to an e-vet, but I have to admit, finding one in your locale isn't easy.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

There is also the VCA hospital in Silverdale (with cardiology services):
Veterinarians in Silverdale, WA | VCA Central Kitsap Animal Hospital

Hoping all the best for Taylor...


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I took Tyler to the Poulsbo Trauma Center. Everywhere I called did not have a cardiologist this weekend. So I drove the 40 minutes to Poulsbo. It looks like it is his heart. His breathing was difficult by the time I got him there. He probably has fluids in his lungs. His pulse was slow. They will do what they can to get him stable during the weekend and hopefully on Monday he can see a cardiologist. (If he makes it that long!) I hope the little guy gets to live awhile longer. He is just the sweetest thing!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I'm glad he was taken to the e-vet tonight! Good for you for finding one and driving over there. At least he's being treated now, though I'm sure you're still anxious. Way better than waiting around til Monday. 

Make sure you get all work done at the E-vet on paper and ask for all copies of his testings done there until you can find a good vet that doesn't shrug their shoulders at you when they can't find anything definitive. What they should do is work with you to find clues and discuss what steps to take next. The pet owner is an invaluable source to assess our pet's health and vets should be placing YOU as part of THEIR team in efforts to care for your animals. 

Sorry to rant a bit, but I'd ditch that previous vet you were seeing. 

Please keep us updated on Taylor, still hoping for his recovery.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh thank goodness you got Taylor to the vet when you did. I will pray for his recovery. I agree with TabbCatt in that you need to find a new vet who considers your observations of your cat to be a valuable part of the process of treating and diagnosing him. Fingers are crossed for Taylor!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentine's Heart,
(((HUGS))) for you, and Healing Prayers for Taylor...
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Dropping off more prayers for your kitty!


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I will go to see Tyler this evening. He is not stable and is in an incubator for oxygen. They are fairly certain that it is his heart. It may have been a clot that caused his fainting. No cardiologist for this weekend, so they are hoping that they can get him stable to see a cardiologist on Monday. If not he will have to see a cardiologist under emergency conditions. (I guess that means he must be transported with oxygen or the cardiologist goes to them?) They are doing what they can for him. If I had not taken him in, I'm sure that he would not be alive at this moment. There is a possibility that he won't make it, but they are hopeful. Since he is only 5, they think it is worth the effort trying to save him. He may be able to live for a few years if he can get through this -- or he may die tonight. Without a cardiologist, they don't know. So I will drive to visit him this evening to talk to him, though I won't be able to hold or pet him.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, how gut wrenching this must be for you. I'm so sorry that Taylor's not stable and that a cardiologist isn't available this weekend! DOH! Why on earth do cats find themselves desperately ill during these types of weekends? 

I'm sending you all the very best vibes and keeping all fingers, toes, arms, paws crossed for your little guy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentine's Heart,
Considering the circumstances, I'd be fighting for the chance to pet him, and love him a bit...
More (((HUGS))) for you, and Healing Prayers for Taylor...
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I well know from Mocha how heart wrenching it is to go through this and you feel so helpless. Thankfully you have him at the vet and they have him on the oxygen...it really helps. I am praying for your little guy and for strength for you.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I am praying for your little guy. Thank goodness you got him there when you did.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am praying too - so sorry this is happening.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry and I am praying that he will be ok.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

You have my prayers! Wish there was something more I could do. Not sure there is anything worse that feeling so helpless. Taylor sounds like he has been very healthy which should give him strength to hang on to. 
Please try your best to take care of yourself, Taylor needs you!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Tyler. I am hoping and praying that your little boy pulls through, sending hugs and healing thoughts <3


----------



## MikeHere (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like prayer vigil is going strong here, I'm in.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. I saw Tyler last night and I was hopeful. Today he still has not eaten. I made the long drive to the clinic to try to coax him to eat. And there was such a change from last night to this morning. He didn't want any food and he didn't even want me there. They had taken him off the oxygen and said that his lungs were clear, but he was obviously struggling to breath when I saw him so they are putting him back on oxygen. The vet told me not to give up that we would give him one more day, but he so obviously doesn't want to go on and he looks miserably. They have given him an appetite stimulator. They don't want to force feed him because of his condition. I would have let him go, but the vet really wants to give him through today. I hope that I'm not making him suffer for nothing. At this point, I don't think he will make it.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My heart is breaking for you and your little guy. I am praying hard that there will be a change for the better tomorrow. Please take care of yourself. I know tonight will be a tough night for you and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

That's really hard. I do have to remember one of my visits with Sky, when I questioned everything. Sky's breathing on that day was mostly due to congestion; on top of the blockage, inability to pee, no interest in eating, plus the new congestion. 
Now I do have to be concerned with Tyler not getting any nutrition at all. Ask if they could try syringe feeding, that's probably the least traumatic (other than inserting a feeding tube). He is in the care of what sounds like really good vets, they will be careful about that, I'm sure.
I just want you to know that I can relate to the fear, the constant questioning if you're doing the right thing. 
You are the only one who can make this choice, I wish that wasn't true (that others could help), but we are stuck with being the only ones truly in charge.:sad:
From my experience right now, I would give him until he could see the cardiologist, until he could get an actual diagnosis. Then you will have the information you need. 
Gosh I'm just so sorry you and Tyler have to endure this.


----------



## LTDEW (Jul 1, 2015)

I want you to know that I have thought of you and Tyler (or is it Taylor...I see both) constantly since reading your post. Such a terrible weight to bear. No one who hasn't been there really understands.

I have been there several times. I do. I can only tell you to listen closely to your heart, very closely...it will guide you to the right course for you both. In the end, though, only you have the responsibility and the burden...and the duty to act in his very best interest whatever that may be.

We know this when we take them into our hearts but I know it doesn't make it easier when we get there. Be strong.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry that this is happening to you and Tyler. You are doing everything that you can for him. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Judy


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you today, so sorry things are looking worse today....sending prayers and hugs for this rough time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentine's Heart, 
Any word on Tyler? I've been praying for a miracle for him...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I am hoping with all my heart that the news was something that could be medicated or treated. I am hopeful that you have been to busy to worry about us. Which is fine, we want you to take care of yourself and Tyler, we can wait, no problem!
If the worst has happened please do whatever you need. We only want to help you, in any way we can.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, I keep hoping some good news will come from you and Taylor soon, and that he was able to see an experienced cardiologist to get the right treatments.

In the meantime, more positive and healing vibes are headed your way. We're all rooting for your little guy to be a wonder cat. Hang in there!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been thinking of you and hoping with every bit of me that you received hopeful news. Lots of virtual hugs and support from Ohio. <3


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Still thinking of you and praying...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm praying for you and Tyler.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I moved Tyler early morning from the clinic to an emergency hospital in Lynnwood on Monday. He made the two hour trip and seemed alert. He was able to see a cardiologist yesterday and the good news is that the heart condition isn't too bad. He has HCM which can be treated. The bad news -- his kidneys have failed. They don't know why because it seemed like his kidneys were fine on Friday. The treatment for the heart was hard on the kidneys. He has not had any food since Thursday and no one seems too concerned about that except me. His blood pressure is very low, but it has improved. It was 50 yesterday morning and it was 80 last night. But he is still on oxygen. I will be able to visit him in about three hours from now. The main concern at this point are the kidneys. The problem with the kidneys is that he needs fluids but because of his heart condition, he can't handle the fluids. They did give him some fluids last night and as of last night, his lungs were clear. I have not had an update this morning. I admit I'm frustrated. I don't know whether I have done the right thing. When is enough enough? He won't eat. And no one seems concerned about that fact. He has been without food for so long that his digestive system probably doesn't want food anymore. I don't think that they are going to get him to eat on his own at this point. So are they going to put a feeding tube in him or are they going to let him starve to death? Their main concern is the kidney failure. Mine is his lack of nutrition and energy to fight.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh this is so difficult. I'm so sorry for you.

It sounds like there are three problems:
HCM and some coronary concerns
Kidney failure
No eating

Did they mention what Stage of kidney failure he is in? If the heart meds/procedure caused acute failure, then he's going to need the fluids to save him.
If too much fluid causes congestion on the heart and lungs, then the amount of fluids may be limited.
If he hasn't eaten and continues to not eat, he will need a feeding tube certainly.

At this point, it is a very real possibility you will need to discuss his future with your vet and with your loved ones. If it is best to let him go, then I wouldn't stress his body with fluids or feeding tube. If he has a good chance of recovering with the proper medical care, then work with your vets to discuss the amount of fluids and getting him some nutrients.

Please always remember you have this forum to let your feelings out, unjudged and completely understood. I'm sorry you and your cat are going through this. Thank you for being his advocate.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Please get in the faces of these vets and ask them what they are doing to prevent Hepatic Lipidosis, the liver disease that occurs when a cat does not eat for any length of time. Make sure you get an answer you can understand. You are paying for Taylor's treatment, it's not like anybody there is doing this for free. They work for you. I'm not saying to be rude, just like you know what you are talking about and want answers.
Have you researched feeding tubes? They can be lifesavers and really are not difficult to use. I know that from experience. When Sky was going without food, I got in a vets face, and I am not confrontational at all, normally. This is for Taylor, you need to be his voice!


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

They have mentioned Hepatic Lipidosis and they are aware of it. I guess Tyler's other problems are a bigger threat and his blood work looked good so they weren't worried about it. Anyway, he has eaten! He ate this morning. I saw him and went from being totally down to somewhat hopeful. He was happy to see me. He was alert and purring. They said that they will call with another update this afternoon. He certainly looked so much better. I know that he will not have a long life -- somewhere between another 5 months and two years (if he can get through this), but I plan on spoiling him terribly for the remaining time that he has! Some of the doctors are optimistic -- others more conservative with his prognosis. I'm just going with how he is today. And today, Tyler seems like a happy kitty!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that he has HCM and now kidney problems. I admire your dedication to his health! This is not easy to go through with your beloved cats and we are all here to support you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Tyler's health issues. It must give you some sense that you did the right thing though, to see that he's eating and alert now and was happy to see you. 

Please continue to keep us posted on his condition. We're all pulling for your little guy.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I too, am sorry for his kidney issues he now has, but really also admire your commitment to your cat as well. I know you're going to have some ups and downs with Tyler, but please feel free to post here when you need to, we can be a great support for you both.

I'm also sorry I kept calling your cat "Taylor", I kept seeing the first post as such and kept thinking that was his name. Will remember him as Tyler now, and we are all a little cheering team for him and you both. 

Be sure to take care of yourself as well, your stress and anxieties can transfer to him, which you certainly don't want.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentine's Heart, 
Sending more Healing Prayers for Tyler, and (((HUGS))) for you...
Sharon


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

The first post, I made two mistakes (not quite thinking straight). I misspelled his name. He is Tyler, not Tayler. And the incident happened on Wednesday, not Monday. But --

Tyler is home! We don't know exactly what happened to him, but more than likely he threw a clot due to his heart condition. The clot caused the fainting and probably ended up in his kidneys. I took him to the vet who gave him fluids. The fluids were too much for his heart condition so he went into congestive heart failure. Rushed him to the e-vets where they treated him for CHF, but that was too hard on his kidneys (that were trying to handle the clot) and he went into kidney failure. The kidneys don't show anything -- so the clot has more than likely dissolved. 
Somehow he made it through all of that! 
He is on special food for the kidneys and will take a couple of medications for his heart. Mainly the fear is that he will throw another clot. I have to monitor his breathing every day for a week or two and then twice a week after that.

Anyone reading this who wonders whether or not they should have pet insurance. After this, my answer is YES! I'm so fortunate that I had coverage. The total cost for this incident is near $6000.00 and there will be more cost throughout his life. 

I am going to pamper this pet every day for whatever time he has left -- (hopefully many years if he doesn't have more clots!) and I thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentine's Heart, 
I'm happy Tyler is finally home!
What a relief for both of you!
He has survived a lot! There is a chance, that he can stabilize yet, with All of this going on...
If something is a Sudden onslaught to the kidneys, but it is handled immediately, even though the kidneys show damage at first, sometimes, recovery is possible for them...
This is what I'll be praying for...
Along with No More Clots...
(((HUGS))) and Healing Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so happy to read this update! I've been thinking about Tyler and so glad that he is now home with you. 
I'm praying that he has a quick recovery and that he doesn't have any more clots.

Judy


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow...what an ordeal! I'm so happy for you to think that you will have more time with precious Tyler. Give him a kiss for me. And thanks for the reminder about pet insurance. I have it on both dogs and I had meant to add Amelia to the policy by now but just didn't do it because I forgot about it. I absolutely need to get on that because one never knows...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! So glad he seems to be recovering! Praying that he continues to improve and that you have years ahead with him


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm so glad Tyler is home, too. I'm sure you'll do whatever it takes to spoil him after this scare. Poor guy, but he sure hung in there, you should be proud.

Btw, which pet insurance do you have? Maybe I should reconsider after my clumsiness with G lately...hmmm.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so glad to read that Tyler is home with you...he probably feels a lot more safe and comfortable now! Wow!....good thing you had pet insurance!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentine's Heart, 
Any new updates on Tyler?
Sending Healing Prayers for him! Sharon


----------

